# Fortis Vs Sinn



## mozart15

Hi,

I have no evil ulterior motive here however I am interested in how Fortis lines up against Sinn particularly with the Flieger Pilot watches. 

Where doe they sit relative to one another in the pecking order?
How does the quality match?
How do they compare asthetically?
Which fires you up.

Heck I am an Omega guy but Pilots and Fliegers are interesting. I do marginally like the Fortis over the Sinn but having said that there is also something about Sinn.

I am have scanned both forums and wish there were more wrist shots of the Fortis line.

Thanks


----------



## GeoffD

As an owner of both, I'd say they are closely matched for build quality but the difference that I see is that Sinn have worked hard to find new ways to use technology to improve their watches i.e. Diapal, Tegiment treatment, Argon and Silicon Oil filling, Submarine Steel, etc. They have also historically always tried to use the top level of movement available to them (although I understand this is now changing?).
Some of the technology has potential drawbacks in that many Sinn watches have to go back to Sinn for any work. The quartz EZM2 and UX for example need to go to Sinn even for a battery change due to the oil filling. If you have one of the Argon filled watches, you can't use your usual watch repairer if it needs a simple regulation.
You are getting something extra though, and so it's up to you whether it's of enough value to compensate for any possible inconvenience further down the line.

Fortis nowadays seem to me to concentrate on building robust, easy to read, tool watches. One of the significant differences is the way that most of the models are replicated in the B42 line with it's larger case. This gives a wide choice of models in the pilot/flieger style and the opportunity to get a size that suits you best. 

Personally I found most choices straightforward between the two as the differences made the choice for me, currently however I'm debating whether to replace my 656 with one of the new style Fortis B42 Fleiger Day/Dates. I love the size and fit of the B42's and would like the extra dial size, but the 656 is such a classic in it's own way that I can usually make allowances for it's smaller size. So still not sure on that one :think:


----------



## Watchbreath

:-s "Pecking order?"


----------



## CDNWatchNut

I'm also an Omega guy with 6 of them in my watchbox, and although I have never had a Sinn, I remain smitten with my Fortis Cosmo Chrono (lemania 5100) after 2 weeks of ownership. It's barely left my wrist since I got it, and I'm starting to wonder if I should sell off a couple of Omegas and try some other brands. I still love Omegas, especially the speedy pros, but this Fortis is fantastic and my thinking has been broadened by it.:-! I suppose that doesn't answer your question, however I suspect you'll be impressed by Fortis if you decide to get one.


----------



## Guest

Where doe they sit relative to one another in the pecking order?
The Fortis is generally more expensive than the Sinn with similar specs.
 
How does the quality match?
I reckon both are high quality, but Sinn has the more innovative products. 
 
How do they compare asthetically?
Fortis has the better styling, Sinn looks tacti-cool through and through mostly.
 
Which fires you up.
Sinn. IMHO, you get alotta more watch than brand recognition for the money. Just personal taste, tt's all.


----------



## p3l3r

im a happy fortis owner...
i love my b-42 diver chorono....
but goss the U1 really turns me on  ......im thinking to get one soon.....


----------



## Henry T

_No comment, but you can enjoy these old pics. The Speedy Pro MKIII in that mix should please any Omega fan. ;-)_


----------



## MarkJnK

Geoff's opinion mirrors mine. Well said.

I've owned both, and in my opinion, the Fortis line is all about style and appearance. I've always felt that they were overpriced for what they were, but the great looks keep the sales going. There really isn't much "under the hood" beyond the reliable ETA movements until you get up to the alarm levels. Fortis water resistance is minimal and even low for their range of divers. Sinn watches, to me, have more soul to me, because I have the impression that they are designed and built with unique ideas and technology that sets them above most other manufacturers. Fortis watch's do not incorporate any unique technology (except the alarm level), but they do build some of the best looking watches in the business. They have the perfect range of sizes to suit most tastes and tend to be on the larger side... which most people are looking for. Fortis' large pushers on the Chronos are fabulous and AR coatings are nice. Fortis clasps are terrible, an insult on a watch of this price.

To summarize, Fortis watches do not offer anything "extra" beyond what you see, and that is a beautiful, clear and easy to read watch with adequate build quality and basic WR. Fortis = "Function follows Form" 

With Sinn, you get alot of hidden technology, features that make them unique and able to handle more extreme situations like temperature changes, humidity, deeper depths for professional divers, and scratch resistance for harsher environments. Appearance can be quirky (U1) or classic (103), but the quality is undisputed. Sinn = "Form follows Function" 

For me, a "regular Joe", either watch will work in my environment. I've owned both and liked both, bought and sold many. If I had to choose... it would be Sinn my the narrowest of margins.


----------



## cbh

All that fancy technology of the Sinn range really puts me off, are they really better for being argon filled, oil filled, moisture capsule etc.etc. it all looks like marketing bs to me.

I mean come on just for basic regulation they have to be looked at by Sinn, no one else can touch them. I know that in 10 years time my _basic_ ETA movement can be looked at and repaired by most High St. repairers, can the same be said for Sinn?

However I'd still buy a EZM1 if I could afford it b-)


----------



## MarkJnK

cbh said:


> All that fancy technology of the Sinn range really puts me off, are they really better for being argon filled, oil filled, moisture capsule etc.etc. it all looks like marketing bs to me.
> 
> I mean come on just for basic regulation they have to be looked at by Sinn, no one else can touch them. I know that in 10 years time my _basic_ ETA movement can be looked at and repaired by most High St. repairers, can the same be said for Sinn?
> 
> However I'd still buy a EZM1 if I could afford it b-)


True, in the real world, most of our watches don't go deeper than 10ft, but that doesn't keep us from yearning for a 1000m diver. The Sinn technology could be looked as as marketing BS, but I prefer to see it as added value. It is sound technology that works, and only you can decide if it is a selling feature to you. It is to me, even if I don't need it.


----------



## whifferdill

For me - owning a watch from both brands - I prefer Fortis - generally very robust, very easy to read watches that don't try too hard - what you see is what you get and that is a bold, beautiful, practical swiss mechanical watch with an aviation slant - they market the whole russian space thingy a bit much IMHO, but otherwise they are very un-gimmicky and quite cool. For me, they are just more attractive generally than Sinn watches with better thought out dials - I like Sinn, but sometimes I feel that they try too hard with all the technology - at the end of the day they are mostly just stock Valjoux movements and nothing that out of the ordinary. Either brand will serve you well however and are pretty evenly matched with Sinn perhaps slightly better value for money. In the end, as ever, it boils down to personal taste.


----------



## G Shock

:-! Nice pics man.Well to tell the I first like Fortis the classic model cosmnaut auto.After that searching i discover Sinn.Sorry man but it's dilima Fortis or Sinn? Both good but Sinn more pilot watch and it's something that make you to choose better.


----------



## Noomoo

1. I have both.
2. In Thailand Fortis retail price is almost Double compare with NIB on Ebay.
3. In Thailand you can buy Brand New Sinn at only one Shopping Mall in Bangkok. (No Branch, No other distributor)
4. I bought them in used watch only. (Not Afford for Brand New)

5. I think Fortis B42 Chronograph is the best design watch. Look great on wrist.

6. But I think I will get better quality from Sinn in same money I paid.

7. If you stress on great design go for Fortis. :-!
8. If you stress on original military feeling go for Tutima. (Not in your choice). :-d
9. If you feel between go for Sinn.


----------

